
Azure Requires Users to Pay for MFA - Bucephalus355
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/pricing/details/multi-factor-authentication/
======
berbec
Possibly misleading title. I'm not a M$ fanboi, but wouldn't "Microsoft
Azure's MFA service fees described" be less biased?

